# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Rowenta cv8520 πιστολάκι μαλλιών

## giwrgoss

Δυστυχώς το πιστολάκι βγάζει μόνο κρύο αέρα.Για να το ανοιξω όμως δεν τα κατάφερα.
Εβγαλα το μπροστά δαχτυλίδι,το φίλτρο πίσω και τις 2 εμφανείς μαύρες βίδες.Δε διαιρείται όμως η συσκευή.
Δεν απελευθερώνεται η πλάτη για να βγουν και οι άλλες βίδες όπως φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία. Στην πλάτη της συσκευής φαινεται και ενα μικρό παραλληλόγραμμο που μοιάζει σαν να έχει εγκοπές.Προσπάθησα να το ανοιξω αλλά δεν το ζορισα και πολύ και δεν άνοιξε.Κρύβεται κάποια βίδα;Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να ανοιχτεί η συσκευή;
ΕυχαριστώIMG_20170605_102004.jpg

----------


## p270

στην φώτο 3 βλέπω ενα μικρο καπάκι αν δεν με ξεγελά η φώτο για βγαλτο ίσως υπάρχει βίδα εκεί

----------


## giwrgoss

> στην φώτο 3 βλέπω ενα μικρο καπάκι αν δεν με ξεγελά η φώτο για βγαλτο ίσως υπάρχει βίδα εκεί


Αυτό προσπάθησα να το βγάλω αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.Φοβάμαι μην το σπασω αν το ζορισω..

----------


## johnnyb

> Αυτό προσπάθησα να το βγάλω αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.Φοβάμαι μην το σπασω αν το ζορισω..


Μην το σπασεις εχει συνεπειες  :Unsure:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το ανοιχτόχρωμο κάλυμμα , όπως φαίνεται μια εσωτερική οδόντωση που αγκιστρώνει στο εσωτερικό , το ίδιο πρέπει να βρεθεί* που ακριβώς* είναι και οι άλλες οδοντώσεις και αυτές να πιεστούν ταυτόχρονα με 2 κατσαβίδια* και στα 2 απέναντι δόντια* προτού το τραβήξεις έξω. Με κίνηση ψαλιδιού και κεντρικό "άξονα" την βάση του καλώδιου.

----------

